# Howdy from a new guy



## Guest (Aug 29, 2012)

New to these forums - Howdy! Hitting the Mad River and still waters around the Dayton area. Wife and son (7 years) both Fly as well.

This new passion (aka: addiction) has given all of us a new means to learn, explore and spend time with each other. 

I'll be hit'n ya up for hot spots, reports and share'n the intel of Ohio fly fishing

Cheers - Scott (AmishHitman)


----------



## Salmonid (Apr 14, 2004)

Welcome Scott, I see your posts on the MVFF board, 
Tight Lines
Salmonid


----------



## fishinnick (Feb 19, 2011)

Welcome...


----------



## BassAddict83 (Sep 21, 2010)

Welcome to the site! Lots of good people here to talk fishin' with.


----------



## icingdeath (Jun 2, 2010)

welcome to you and your fam!


----------



## MIKE*A (Apr 12, 2009)

Welcome to the area Scott!

Some tremendous smallmouth fishing around here in the rivers....

Mike


----------



## zachxbass (Jun 23, 2011)

Welcome! Glad to have you. Great group of people here

Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


----------



## seanb19 (Aug 10, 2007)

Welcome, you're a lucky man to have a family of people who fish. Anyways, if you're ever in the Cleveland/medina area hit me up.


Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


----------



## sbreech (Jun 6, 2010)

Welcome to the insanity! But how did AmishHitman post as a guest??


----------



## FlightLineGuy (Sep 2, 2012)

sbreech said:


> Welcome to the insanity! But how did AmishHitman post as a guest??


Yeah, I don't get that one either LOL....and I see that I'm a new member, again.


----------



## FlightLineGuy (Sep 2, 2012)

seanb19 said:


> Welcome, you're a lucky man to have a family of people who fish. Anyways, if you're ever in the Cleveland/medina area hit me up.
> 
> 
> Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine




We'll do. My wife's from Newton Falls, and I have a connection up there - that has a "map" and locations, to fish for some steelhead and other "things with suff".....lol


----------



## fishaman1652 (Dec 28, 2011)

Welcome to the addiction


----------



## ARReflections (Jan 7, 2011)

fishaman1652 said:


> Welcome to the addiction


I'm still in therapy...


----------



## FlightLineGuy (Sep 2, 2012)

Thanks all for the warm welcomes. See ya on the Mad or whatever waters... send me a PM, let's drown some bugs.


----------

